# Airport utility



## drs (12 Octobre 2011)

Enfin me disais-je....je vais pouvoir gérer ma TC depuis mon iphone...

Mais tout n'est pas accessible aux modifications, notamment la liste des adresses MAC autorisées...
J'ai loupé un truc ou il y a plein de paramètres qui ne sont pas modifiables?


----------



## mobilissimo (24 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement, suis déçue moi aussi car je peux consulter les adresses MAC autorisées (avec plages horaires) mais ne peux pas les modifier directement...

En revanche, la présentation graphique du réseau est remarquable, avec notamment les enchainements de TimeCapsules qui sont en mode "extension". Magnifique.


----------

